# How to wrap wing?



## Sylvester (Aug 31, 2017)

Unfortunately, an accident happened between my parakeet and my dog. My local vets will not help, an Avian vet is terribly far away and closed though I have tried and tried searching and asking people, at the moment I am trying to get contact of a Birds of Paradise store to see if they will help him or help me get to a vet that isn't far away from Sumner County. I have called an exotic pet store and got some instruction what I can do. They told me I should wrap the wing and apply Betadine and clean it. I cleaned it with warm water the best I could and applied diluted Betadine and dried him.
Anyhow here is what happened: My Parakeet, Nio, got out of his cage somehow (door closed and everything, it slides open very easily so I'm guessing he just figured out how to open it) and my dog, Elly, got over her gate and got into my room. I don't believe she bit him but rather pawed him and the pit of his wing was bleeding from underneath his wing (I think around his wing-pit) and his wing is oddly shaped so I believe it is broken. This all happened while I was gone and I think right before I got home and he was well hidden and my dog was laying down in another room. Thankfully she is gentle and I truly believe it was an accident from her trying to play so I think when she realized she hurt him and put him in distress, she backed off. (Whenever I monitored her and my old Cockatiel together, she would always back off and walk away if my cockatiel screeched at her or opened his beak to hiss) I however did not see what happened, I'm just guessing. He wasn't wet so I don't think saliva got on him. I'm not sure how much he bled but I'm really worried about blood loss. He's not puffed up and is getting around alright. He also lost quite a few tail feathers.

My questions: what can I do for him until I can get a hold of someone who will help him? How do I wrap his hurt wing? Can you send me a good link or video on how I do it? Should I wrap it? Should I separate him from his mate and put him in another container(I don't have another cage)? Alternatively, should I put his mate in another container since Nio feels most comfort in his cage? Should I use a heating pad(It's about 80-85 degrees in my house right now)? He is somewhat used to me and usually will willingly perch on my hand but does not like being touched much. As I said before my local vets are not willing to help but they did refer me to the exotic pet store owner and I am in contact with him still.
What I have already done: Cleaned the area with warm water using a Q-tip which I slid underneath his wing, I did not lift it or anything with my hands. I also applied Betadine to sanitize the wound in the same fashion and tried to dry him. I have him in his cage which is covered three sides. He is in there with his mate, another male, right now who is standing next to him and he hasn't appeared to be pecking at him or being violent at all as I have been observing them. Nio has since been eating spray millet which is better than nothing but I have not yet seen him drink, but he doesn't drink much in the first place. I put 1 drop of apple cider vinegar in the water as I read that is a good bacteria killer and healthy. He has been preening the injured area a lot.

Images showing his injured wing (no blood in the images):


http://imgur.com/Gnw4cU0




http://imgur.com/AIWgYW9

I'm sorry these aren't the best images, I should have taken some before but I was in a hurry to get him back to his cage where he is the least stressed. All help is appreciated. If by some chance if someone could refer me to a vet or anyone helpful in Sumner County KS or nearby that would be amazing. But right at this moment there is no way I can get him to a Avian vet so it is seriously appreciated if anyone can tell me anything at all I can do right now to help him. I'm definitely going to do more searching tomorrow I am just scared I won't find anyone nearby and I'm really scared I'm going to end up losing him.
Let me know if more photos or information is needed, thank you in advance.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry that this happened.

I'm glad you've been trying to find an avian vet right away; as you know, this is very serious and needs to be treated immediately so the bone can be reset before it starts to heal. It's not advisable to try and bandage the wing or move the bone in any way, if it's a hairline fracture it could be made worse and if it's a full break it's almost impossible to reset the bone without being sure there aren't any chips of bone or other problems. It's best to let the avian vets handle the bandaging part.

Keep him warm and in his own cage, and it's good to hear that he's eating. Replace his water with electrolyte solution to replenish those lost through bleeding. Here's a recipe:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Meanwhile, here are some avian vets close by: 
All Creatures Veterinary Hospital, 8414 W 13th St N, Wichita, KS 67212 (50 min. away)
316-721-3993

Cimarron Animal Hospital: Skinner Gary DVM, 6011 E 21st St N, Wichita, KS 67208 (1 hour away)
316-686-4713

Here are two vets within an hour which treat small birds. I do hope you can get your little one for an appointment as soon as possible!

Please keep us posted on how he's doing :hug:


----------



## Sylvester (Aug 31, 2017)

Bless you, Starlingwings. Thank you so much. I have been feeling so hopeless about finding a vet so you have no idea how helpful this was. I have only had these babies for about a month and I feel so terrible that these things have already happened to them. I am hoping he makes it through the night and that I can take both of them in the morning, because they both need a checkup especially since I was already worried that they, or at least his mate, were having some respiratory troubles. 
I will definitely let the vets handle bandaging, I haven't tried moving his wing around at all or wrapping it as I am way too afraid to hurt him, even when I cleaned it up and sanitized it I made sure not to move his wing too much. It was OK to sanitize it, right?
I haven't yet put him in his own cage but I will. I have been watching them closely and I haven't noticed any violent actions from his mate but I know accidents can happen and I can't watch them all night. He has continued eating plenty and I believe I saw him drink once which is great. He also seems to be climbing on the sides of the cage fine and being able to perch just, still. He hasn't been puffed up yet, but his poops did become really watery which I know isn't good. Is that just because of stress/blood loss? I will make the electrolyte solution now, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Sylvester (Aug 31, 2017)

I made the electrolyte solution and put it in his dish, and even mixed a little bit of it into his food and dipped his spray millet in it as well so I can make sure he gets the most he can. He now looks puffed out at this moment which worries me. I'm for sure taking him in the early morning to the All Creatures clinic. I just really hope he makes it till then. I'll let you know how it goes, good night all.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's probably exhausted from the stress and blood loss. It's a great sign that he's eating and drinking still! 

I hope that he pulls through-- it's great that you're going to take them both into the vet tomorrow morning! 

Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Sylvester (Aug 31, 2017)

I called the All Creatures clinic and an emergency number, as well as two other clinics. None of them will take my little boy today, or they don't treat Parakeets. Yes, the "All Creatures" place says they don't treat Parakeets... I've been trying to get ahold of the Cimmaron clinic for the last hour without much luck and it looks pretty grim. There is one doctor that treats exotics including parakeets but they said she's too busy to treat him today and that I will have to wait awhile, especially since it's a holiday weekend.
I'm heartbroken that I can't find a vet. I'm so scared I'm going to lose him and it feels like a miracle that he even survived the night. He's still eating pretty good thankfully but I just don't know how long he's going to last without treatment. 
Is there ANYTHING I can do for him myself to help him at all that will make him last a few more days if I can't find a vet who will help today? I'm just becoming desperate at this point to keep him alive and find help for him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's important your little fellow get some sort of vet help right away.

I actually hate to even suggest this, but if there is a PetSmart or PetCo near you their veterinarians should be able to help you.

In this circumstance, a regular vet should be able to ensure the bleeding is stopped, administer an antibiotic if necessary and set the wing properly.*


----------



## Sylvester (Aug 31, 2017)

I called Petco, they did not have a vet on staff but did refer me to a clinic who has two Avian vets, El Paso Animal Hospital, unfortunately at the point I called the hospital I am afraid it was too late and I don't think he would have even survived the trip. The clinic had also told me that neither vet would be able to help him today. I called my local vet again in a panic pretty much just begging them to do something but within a few minutes, Nio was gone. I had his cage covered and heated underneath and I set the fan on high and faced it away from his cage, which was covered three sides through this whole ordeal, so I hope that I made him as comfortable as possible. I'm quite upset and am sorry to bring this bad news. But the good news is that I did find vets who aren't far from my home, and I would not have been able to find them without the help of you wonderful people. I can at least get Ivy to them. Thank you all so much


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry Sylvester.
You truly tried your very best to find him help and you made his last hours as comfortable as you could. :hug:

I really hope this next comment won't upset you, it certainly isn't meant to as you obviously couldn't prevent what you were completely unaware of. Ivy has likely observed the great escape. Please thoroughly review your cage, check the bar spacing, any gaps (esp around base and grate, door and food access points. Any sliding doors, find a method to secure them (clothes pegs?) 

Hope you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Nio. I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

